
Tesla Sued Over ‘Dangerously Defective’ Autopilot - jijojv
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-20/tesla-sued-over-dangerously-defective-autopilot-software-j1qp271l
======
jijojv
To sign-up [https://www.hbsslaw.com/cases/tesla-
autopilot-2-ap2-defect](https://www.hbsslaw.com/cases/tesla-
autopilot-2-ap2-defect)

